# [OS] discussione ue sui brevetti sw RESETTATA

## FonderiaDigitale

scusate se apro un nuovo topic, ma la notizia mi sembrava di una certa rilevanza: la commissione europea sugli affari legali ha deciso di far ripartire da 0 la discussione sui brevetti software.

dettagli qui: http://wiki.ffii.org/Restart050202En

 :Smile: 

----------

## Frez

http://wiki.ffii.org/Cons050307En

sbaglio o siamo nella "melma" ?

----------

## gutter

Da quello che ho capito le cose non sono andate per il meglio  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

forwardo:

 *Stefano Maffulli wrote:*   

> Il Consiglio Europeo approva la direttiva sui brevetti software
> 
> Il Consiglio Europeo ha approvato questa mattina la contestata direttiva
> 
> sui brevetti software, nonostante nello stesso Consiglio non ci fosse
> ...

 

----------

## Guglie

ho perso molta fiducia nell'UE...  :Sad: 

in pratica adesso la legge è stata approvata ed è definitiva vero?

però su PuntoInformatico ho trovato questo:

 *PuntoInformatico wrote:*   

> Le ultime speranze risiedono nell'Europarlamento. Questo dovrà infatti approvare in seconda lettura la direttiva in via definitiva. Perché ciò non avvenga, dovrebbe costituirsi una maggioranza qualificata, assai ampia, capace di imporre modifiche sostanziali al testo e scongiurare l'avvento dei brevetti sul software. Ma è una eventualità remota ed è ancora più raro che ciò avvenga.

 

non ci capisco più niente comunque.. di solito non è il parlamento che ha il potere legislativo?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sourcez

Il potere legislativo c'è l'ha lo ha il dio denaro purtroppo ...

----------

## Frez

Premetto la mia ignoranza sui procedimenti europei (e non solo).

Credo di aver capito che la partita adesso si giochi fuoricasa, ovvero la necessaria "maggioranza qualificata" di cui parla PI sia difficile da ottenere. Un po' come i referendum, che non portano a nulla se non vota la meta'+1 degli aventi diritto. Dovrebbero esserci un sacco di europarlamentari ed essere tutti d'accordo.

Spero ci sia stato una violazione delle procedure in modo da sostenere un ricorso che invalidi la questione

che dire .... non e' questa la gente che mi piace vedere alla guida dell'Europa  :Sad: 

----------

